# No Comcast sportsnet Philadelphia on Satellite



## Adamv2 (Feb 4, 2006)

A few weeks ago, promising news was in the headlines, when the Stevens bill was introduced.

The Stevens bill would've closed the loophole, which allows cable operators (such as co9mcast with CSN Philly) to withhold terrestrially delivered affiliated program from competing distributors. Cable operators however couldn't demand access to NFL Sunday Ticket.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6342816.html?display=Search+Results&text=SportsNet

Sadly that hope for now is gone, as todays Philadelphia Inquirer reports



> But that part of the legislation, originally introduced by Sen. John Ensign, a Nevada Republican, has disappeared from the mammoth bill.


There are apparently some concerns about forcing comcast to share its RSN. You can read the rest in the link below.

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/business/14901839.htm


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

not gone..may be part of fcc requirement when comcast buys adelphia


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> not gone..may be part of fcc requirement when comcast buys adelphia


If this is to be believed unfortuntely its gone. There is one proposal out there that WOULD take make that a requirement for all FUTURE RSNs TW and Comcrap start up but would not be applicable in the case of CSN Philly.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2006-06-26-adelphia-usat_x.htm



> Martin's proposal could restrain Comcast's and Time Warner's power to dominate new markets after they carve up Adelphia, and it could force them to cut their charges to satellite companies for sports programming. The cable operators propose to split Adelphia's 5.2 million subscribers and swap some systems to consolidate markets.
> 
> Martin's proposal would force the two cable giants to enter binding arbitration if they could not agree with pay-TV operators on the prices for showing big-league sports to audiences in the teams' home regions. In Chicago, DirecTV has said it pays Comcast's sports network exorbitant fees to carry the games of the Chicago Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs and White Sox.
> 
> ...


so basically the Comcast loophole would be grandfathered for Philly.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The FCC can still change the rule, or "encourage Comcast to change their policy" in order to obtain approval of the deal they seek. If Comcast decides not not change their policy, the FCC may not approve what Comcast wants approved.

Consider it blackmail, if it makes you feel better.


----------

